# Bare foot leg press



## SCJP (Sep 8, 2005)

I've heard of people doing bare foor squate before, so I thought that I'd try this as it might be a little more forgiving on my knees (when compared to wearing trainers).

The exercise felt very good, almost as if I'd added the capacity for another 5kgs or so.

I certainly think this should be tried by anyone whose routine is a little stale or perhaps those with knee issues.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

i cant see how this can put less stress on the knees. I might give it a go on friday when i hit legs


----------



## SCJP (Sep 8, 2005)

Not when compared to lifting with proper footwear, but I train in trainers with a slightly raised heal, therefore putting more weight over the toes & making me inclined to push through my toes, which I gather does not help the old knees.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

SCJP said:


> Not when compared to lifting with proper footwear, but I train in trainers with a slightly raised heal, therefore putting more weight over the toes & making me inclined to push through my toes, which I gather does not help the old knees.


Yeah having the balls of your feet on the floor defo helps me.

I wear Nike high tops (air force ones) cause they have a flat sole


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

This allows for a more natural movement of the feet musculature & bones. One word of caution however, if your feet become sweaty, this can become down right dangerous, and can leave the footplate smelly!


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

well i do leg press for 110kg 3 sets of 8 I am too scared to go higher because I have bad knees,,But I never heard of taking ya trainers off..reading ya last posts i still dnt know why this would help, and would u suggest me trying it next time i hit that excercise?


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Give it a go. i used to front squat with just socks on & it was great, just be careful when handling plates. They smart a bit when they land on your toes..


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

offo said:


> well i do leg press for 110kg 3 sets of 8 I am too scared to go higher because I have bad knees,,But I never heard of taking ya trainers off..reading ya last posts i still dnt know why this would help, and would u suggest me trying it next time i hit that excercise?


I have to say the number of people who claim bad knees so as to give themselves a reason not to train legs is absolutely ridiclious! This isn't aimed at you Offo btw, as firstly you clearly train your legs, and secondly I don't know you.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2007)

Sounds good until you collapse your arches, i study as an athletic trainer and the amount of guys i see with collapsed arches is unreal especially considering its from far less forcefull activitys than heavy leg press.

If you have bad knees get a good pair of knee slieves i never train with out them any more.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Con said:


> Sounds good until you collapse your arches, i study as an athletic trainer and the amount of guys i see with collapsed arches is unreal especially considering its from far less forcefull activitys than heavy leg press.


You beat me to it bud.

It always makes me cringe when people talk about bare foot squatting etc, its asking for trouble with your arches. Im sure mine are starting to collapse and i always use good quality shoes that offer lots of support.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

No but I really do have bad knees,,but I have lack in flexibility and yeah I train my legs no excuses there!


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Con said:


> Sounds good until you collapse your arches, i study as an athletic trainer and the amount of guys i see with collapsed arches is unreal especially considering its from far less forcefull activitys than heavy leg press.
> 
> If you have bad knees get a good pair of knee slieves i never train with out them any more.


Con/Bulldozer. You are right about collapsed arches being common, but ask yourself why they got so weak in the first place? We spend most of our time in shoes that support the feet & take this task away from the musculature of the feet, the ligaments & the plantar fascia. This results in a gradual adaptive weakening over time. If we subject this area to some external stress (granted at the appropriate level in the beginning) it will become stronger & adapt, reducing the instance of collapsed arches.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

if i squat heavy i squat without foot ware

never done it with leg press but ive choses flat soles for leg days now anyhows

the reason its better this way is the exact opposite to putting your heels on a plate to squat imo madness, weight should transfer through the majour bones onto the ball of your foot not on the toes


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Well I'm a *real *man, I squat barefoot stood on rusty spikes.

ouch.bmp


----------

